# Columbia, KY - Frisco, Young Male



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Frisco was found as a stray. He is not reactive to other dogs.

Contact:
Green River Animal Shelter
Columbia, KY
270-385-9655 
[email protected]


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Bump


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

"I'm scared - I need help."


----------



## windwych (Mar 20, 2007)

This is the other dog that LHSH is working on extricating. We have approved Rescues for both he and the Senior...just need an approved rescue to pull/house until transport can be found. 
Need to know that there IS transport....we have run into problems with dogs coming up north from KY.
Dawn


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

What is the status on this dog?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Is this dog safe?


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Mods please move Frisco's thread to Follow-up:

He is out of the shelter - he was pulled, along with Orlando, by a TN rescurer:

Here is a new picture of Frisco:


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

He looks great! Thanks for posting.


----------

